# Unschärfe Maske



## Fey (24. Juli 2001)

Hallo zusammen...

...ja ich mal wieder 

Ich darf hier heute in der Firma unzählige Bilder nachschärfen *wurgs* und da drängte sich mir eine Frage auf. Die Angaben in der Unschärfe Maske. Was bedeuten die im Einzelnen. 

Also: 
Amount in %
Radius in px
Threshold in levels

Ich habe hier an der Arbeit die englische Version von Photoshop. In Deutsch leider keine Ahnung wie es heißt.

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von Euch helfen und es mir erklären. Dann schärfe ich vielleicht nicht mehr nur auf gut Glück. 

Liebe Grüße Feyiama

Halt stopp...mir fällt da noch was ein was mich ziemlich nervt. Und zwar liegen die Bilder bei uns im Intranet auf'm Server. Jedesmal wenn ich ein Bild öffnen will startet er im Photoshop Sampler Ordner. Wenn ich Bilder von der Festplatte aus öffne bleibt er in dem zuletzt geöffneten Ordner. Jemand ne Ahnung woran das liegen könnte und wie man das abstellen kann? Diese ewige Klickerei durch sämtliche Ordner geht mir langsam auf den Geist.

Danke Jungs (und Mädels)


----------



## Saesh (24. Juli 2001)

amount = stärke (stärkegrad des filters)

radius = radius (hier stellst du ein, in welchem aufeinanderfolgenden bereichen der filter eingesetzt werden soll)


Threshold in levels = Schwellenwert (kA)


----------



## Fey (24. Juli 2001)

Danke Saesh. Bringt mich schon ein bisserl weiter. 

Aber wenn Du oder jemand anderst das jetzt nochmal so richtig für Dummies erklären könnte dann wär ich echt happy...

Ich hab hier noch nicht mal nen Chef der's mir erklären könnte, d.h. 'n Chef hab ich schon, der kann's aber auch net erklären *schulterzuck*

Und...
...zu der 2. Sache auch noch jemand ne Idee?

MfG Fey


----------



## Saesh (24. Juli 2001)

aus der ps hilfe:

Unscharf maskieren oder USM ist ein fotografisches Maskierungsverfahren der traditionellen Reprotechnik zum Scharfzeichnen von Bildkanten. Mit diesem Filter wird eine beim Fotografieren, Scannen, Neuberechnen oder Drucken auftretende Unschärfe korrigiert. Er ist nützlich bei Bildern, die gedruckt und online angezeigt werden sollen.

Der Filter "Unscharf maskieren" sucht Pixel, die sich um einen von Ihnen angegebenen Wert von den benachbarten Pixeln unterscheiden, und erhöht den Kontrast dieser Pixel um einen bestimmten Wert. Außerdem können Sie den Radius des Bereichs festlegen, mit dem jedes Pixel verglichen wird. Die Effekte des Filters "Unscharf maskieren" sind auf dem Bildschirm wesentlich deutlicher als bei einer hochaufgelösten Ausgabe. Wenn Sie das Bild gedruckt werden soll, testen Sie verschiedene Einstellungen, um die beste Einstellung für das Bild zu ermitteln.


<b>hier nochmal die erklärungen der einzelnen regler:</b>

- Bestimmen Sie durch Ziehen des Reglers <b>"Stärke"</b> oder Eingeben eines Wertes, wie stark der Pixelkontrast erhöht werden soll. Für gedruckte Bilder mit hoher Auflösung wird i. a. eine Stärke zwischen 150 % und 200 % empfohlen.

- Bestimmen Sie durch Ziehen des Reglers <b>"Radius"</b> oder Eingeben eines Wertes die Anzahl der Pixel, die die Kantenpixel umgeben und sich auf das Scharfzeichnen auswirken. Für Bilder mit hoher Auflösung wird i. a. ein Radius zwischen 1 und 2 empfohlen. Bei einem geringeren Wert werden nur die Kantenpixel scharfgezeichnet; bei einem höheren Wert wird ein breiterer Pixelbereich scharfgezeichnet. Dieser Effekt ist auf dem Bildschirm offensichtlicher als beim Drucken, da ein Radius von 2 Pixeln in einem gedruckten Bild mit hoher Auflösung einen viel kleineren Bereich darstellt. 

-Bestimmen Sie durch Ziehen des Reglers <b>"Schwellenwert"</b> oder Eingeben eines Wertes, wie stark sich die scharfgezeichneten Pixel von dem umliegenden Bereich unterscheiden müssen, bevor sie als Kantenpixel betrachtet und durch den Filter scharfgezeichnet werden. Um Störungen zu vermeiden (z. B. in Bildern mit Hauttönen), testen Sie Schwellenwerte zwischen 2 und 20. Beim Standard-Schwellenwert (0) werden alle Pixel im Bild scharfgezeichnet.



na, wenn dir das jetzt nicht alles sagt.....


----------



## Fey (24. Juli 2001)

Ich danke Dir  Bei manchen Dingen braucht's bei mir halt 'n bisserl länger. Aber ausführlicher wäre es wirklich nimmer gegangen 

LG Feyiama


----------



## dilemmata (22. November 2010)

Hallo,
im Prinzip wurde deine Frage richtig beantwortet. Zum Verständnis sei hinzugefügt, daß, wie schon gesagt, das alles aus der analogen Fotografie stammt. Einer Zeit in der es keine Computer gab und man Methoden ersann um Unschärfen zu "maskieren" also Bilder schärfer aussehen zu lassen als sie in Wirklichkeit waren. Dazu mußte mehrmals umkopiert werden und negative und positive Filme mittels Paßmarken kombiniert werden um eine "Ausblendung" der Unschärfe  zu  ermöglichen. Ein Riesenaufwand der sich nie wirklich genau steuern ließ.
Trotzdem, der Begriff ist richtig und hat sich in die Computerei hinübergerettet und wer Photoshop das erste Mal bedient und diese Funktion findet UND ein alter Reprohase ist, der weiß sofort was  dieses Filter macht.
Ich (Jahrgang 1950) bin Bildbearbeiter der ersten Stunde, Applefan, und liebe meinen Computer. Trotzdem, die Zeit im dunklen Labor war eine schöne Zeit ...heul ;-)


----------

